

XSS via DNS TXT record - liotier
http://dnstools.fastnext.com/index.php?sDNSLookup=ANY&fDNSLookup=davealger.info

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8336025](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8336025)

